# Google- Your Childhood Chicken Pox Could Be Why You Have IBS - BlissTree



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

//nt1.ggpht.com/news/tbn/rcwW3wIa3sZnTM/6.jpgBlissTree<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Your Childhood Chicken Pox Could Be Why You Have IBS**BlissTree*A study from researchers at Columbia University in New York found that the chicken pox virus could be responsible for digestive disorders like *irritable bowel syndrome*, ulcers, and even unexplained bleeding. Once you've contracted it, the chicken pox *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

